# A few good words for Evidence Audio



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I just picked up my first set of Evidence Audio cables this week and I have to say they without a doubt the absolute best cables you can buy. I picked up a 15ft Melody for my Strats, a 15ft Lyric HG for my board back to my amp and a 2.5 ft Siren II speaker cable for my Marshall head. These cost me a pretty penny (close to $100 per cable), but they were definatly worth the money. I love that they never tangle or loop when your playing too. The audio signal that comes from these cables is amazing. Just pure instrument and no junk. Zero noise and ground hum. I even noticed I played better lol. Personally I do believe they are overpriced, because they are just cables, but being endorsed by David Gilmour certainly helps in that regard. That being said, I was so sick of crappy cables and ground hum, so if you are able to invest in these I would defiantly recommend it


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Where do you get them from?


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Club Bass in Mississauga. Great store


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my brother gave me a lyric 10' recently.

amazing cable, but i can only use it for recording.

its so stiff that it messes with the guitar jack during rehearsal (sitting), and tends to really inhibit my ability to move around on stage.

-dh


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya I have noticed the Lyric HG is quite stiff but I only use it to run from my board back to my amp, so I don't really have a problem with it


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

What about thye Melody? Is it as stiff?


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

No not as stiff as the Lyric HG. The Lyric is also thicker than the Melody. I wouldn't call the Melody stiff, I would call it sturdy. But it never tangles and thats what I love most. You can do a couple 360's and the chord is still in place not all wrapped up in a bunch of loops. But the Melody is definatly more flexible than the Lyric HG


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sproul07 said:


> No not as stiff as the Lyric HG. The Lyric is also thicker than the Melody. I wouldn't call the Melody stiff, I would call it sturdy. But it never tangles and thats what I love most. You can do a couple 360's and the chord is still in place not all wrapped up in a bunch of loops. But the Melody is definatly more flexible than the Lyric HG



...hmmmmm....i like my planet waves cables, but that sounds like its worth checking out.

-dh


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

I bought a bunch of planet waves cables a few years ago and thought they were pretty good... then I got a lyricHG, and well, there's no going back now. The Evidence stuff is top notch!


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

They are AWESOME cables and the owner Tony is a great guy!


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

I use evidence melody also , two 15' and a 10' also siren II speaker cable. I have spent so much on amps guitars and effects at least i can spend a bit more for quality cables.


----------

